# Hey guys, Nikon Kidd here trying to be the next great vagabond photographer



## Sheeves (May 29, 2015)

Somebody needs to preserve the culture and it might as well be me. I've been traveling homeless for a little less than a year now. I started in a van and ended up hitchhiking. Now I've just hopped my first freight train (WITH A TON OF CAREFUL PREPARATION) and I just fucking love it. Anyway I'm looking for interesting subjects. Maybe a road dog. Who knows? I get around a lot. If you want your picture taken along with a short little story, let me know and I'll do it!


Check out my work at www.facebook.com/thenikonkidd if you want. I'll post some of the better pictures here as well


----------



## Kal (May 29, 2015)

You are only homeless if you think you are homeless it's a frame of mind. A lot of people think I'm homeless and I keep telling them the road and the world is my home is my home, so travel on and be free.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2015)

i like the idea of what you're trying to do, but id seriously consider changing the name.


----------



## Sheeves (May 29, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> i like the idea of what you're trying to do, but id seriously consider changing the name.



Hmmm... Why do you say that? I'm kinda liked it actually. You know sort of following in the footsteps of Mike Brodie "Polaroid Kidd" and the "Kodak Kidd". I


----------



## Kal (May 29, 2015)

Just checked you out on facebook cool.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2015)

Sheeves said:


> Hmmm... Why do you say that? I'm kinda liked it actually. You know sort of following in the footsteps of Mike Brodie "Polaroid Kidd" and the "Kodak Kidd". I



exactly... it's better to differentiate yourself from Mike Brodie than to seem like you're just copying him. trust me, there's a lot of people that don't like that guy, and truth be told if you google a bit you'll see that he never really did much more than stick his toe in the culture and now doesn't really seem to want to be associated with it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 30, 2015)

despite the name i also think your pics are rad and liked your FB page


----------



## Sheeves (May 30, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> despite the name i also think your pics are rad and liked your FB page



Thank you very much! It looks like he didn't have permission from all his subjects before publishing either, which isn't cool. I think I'm just going to take my chances with the name and let people think whatever they want. It's too much work to change it at this point.

Lots of people are naturally opposed to having photos of the culture already. I'm going to be doing my goddamn best to represent everyone fairly and I'm still going to get a lot of hate from inside and outside the community. It's just something I'm prepared to deal with


----------



## Tude (May 30, 2015)

Cool pics @Sheeves and welcome to stp btw. @Kal - your'e totally lovable.  and spot on with your input.


----------



## wizehop (May 30, 2015)

@Sheeves dude, also there is no point in going out and doing exactly what people have already done. Not only are you creating something that's already out there, your also not contributing anything new to humanity as a whole; and as an artist that's kind of what its all about.
I'd try to find a unique angle which hasn't been done before and approach it from there. As an artist you need to stand out at least a little, otherwise you wont have much of an audience.

And I gotta agree with @Matt Derrick on the name. The first thing I thought when I saw that was copycat. Your not doing yourself any favours if people think of other people instead of you.


----------



## buffalobill (May 30, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Dmac (May 30, 2015)

nice pics. I see you got a picture of Abby the Spoon Lady, she rocks.


----------



## Sip (May 30, 2015)

yeah, part of this culture you want to photograph is about always going for the next biggest adventures. If you're willing to Follow in ANYONES footsteps, then you are missing a piece of the puzzle. Plus, people in this culture, at least around here, seem to be tired of having their picture taken, IMO.

That being said, I'll go check out your photographs.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 30, 2015)

I'd be 10x more excited if you were aspiring to be a vagabond who took photos.


----------



## Sheeves (May 30, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> I'd be 10x more excited if you were aspiring to be a vagabond who took photos.


That's literally EXACTLY what I'm doing. I've been traveling for a little less than a year now. This gives me something to do that I think is worthwhile


----------



## Sheeves (May 30, 2015)

wizehop said:


> @Sheeves dude, also there is no point in going out and doing exactly what people have already done. Not only are you creating something that's already out there, your also not contributing anything new to humanity as a whole; and as an artist that's kind of what its all about.
> I'd try to find a unique angle which hasn't been done before and approach it from there. As an artist you need to stand out at least a little, otherwise you wont have much of an audience.
> 
> And I gotta agree with @Matt Derrick on the name. The first thing I thought when I saw that was copycat. Your not doing yourself any favours if people think of other people instead of you.



I love your videos man and I accept your criticism, but I believe I'm onto something unique and I'm going to let it develop. Mike Brodie did his thing and I like his photos, but I'm not trying to recreate those moments. I've got an angle and you'll probably start to see it in a few months. I'm just getting the name out there right now.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 30, 2015)

dmac66 said:


> nice pics. I see you got a picture of Abby the Spoon Lady, she rocks.



For those who dunno:

When you vagabond, take your camera with you like you almost forgot it. The more you pay attention to your camera, the more in focus your subject, the more vagabond reality will elude you.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 31, 2015)

Sheeves said:


> I think I'm just going to take my chances with the name and let people think whatever they want. It's too much work to change it at this point.



is it really? cause i run a FB page for StP, and I know they'll let you change the url, but only once. It'll take you like 5 mins. I hate to get all 'corporate' but branding is important. Think about it a while and I'm sure a good name will come to you.

By the way, I'm _not _discouraging you, quite the opposite, I think you should keep on rockin', but the name change is my honest opinion. Ask a few of your friends IRL and see what they think.


----------

